# Awesome video of mako mauling marlin



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.marlinmag.com/species/blue-marlin/video-mako-versus-marlin-encounter-1000087676.html

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/fishing/2011/02/surprise-youre-swimming-blood-cloud-huge-shark

Nature at its rawest!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

That is an awesome video!!!! Just goes to show you dont know what happens to them after you release them either..


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

note to self, don't go overboard after a release


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I would have crapped my shorts to see that big mako that close. That camera guy has a pair the size of bowling balls.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sweet video


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

That video proves my point, God didn't give us gills and fins for a reason. Humans ain't meant to go swimming in the big water.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Woody when you gonna put me in the water at the rigs?


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Pierce07 said:


> Woody when you gonna put me in the water at the rigs?


You folks are just plain crazy, them sharks are big and have bunches of teeth.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

They're not so bad. Most of them swim away from you if you start swimming towards them. Ima get some free swimming footage of makos (no cage) at some point. We haven't seen too many of them this year, actually...


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> They're not so bad. Most of them swim away from you if you start swimming towards them. Ima get some free swimming footage of makos (no cage) at some point. We haven't seen too many of them this year, actually...


Well if you do, it was nice knowing you Woods. It would be hard to gaff a fish with only one arm! Give me a call.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ADRENALINE said:


> Well if you do, it was nice knowing you Woods. It would be hard to gaff a fish with only one arm! Give me a call.


Haha this is my theory on them. I have dove with plenty of reef sharks, blacktips, etc. both in the gulf as well as the Bahamas. I have yet to have one act aggressive. If you swim towards them, they put distance between you and them. I'm hoping that theory applies when I finally jump in with a mako. Go big or go home, haha! I'll hollar at you this weekend, I'm in Auburn this second but I'll be back home (OB) Sunday I think for a day or two. Wanna see the new whip!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I hear ya bro, go big is the only way. War Eagle and kiss the trees for me before you head south.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Cast-N-Call said:


> That video proves my point, God didn't give us gills and fins for a reason. Humans ain't meant to go swimming in the big water.


 
AGREE X100 :yes:


----------

